# e- caller



## duckdogsroc (Feb 15, 2010)

im buyin an e caller this week would like to know goosegetter or squawk box


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

The goose getter is the old stanbdy. I've got an old cassette model that will still hunt just fine. BUT, I do like the portability of the Squawk Box, and they have excellent sound quality.

Both are great callers, but if I were choosing between the two, especially for "run and gun" type hunting, I'd pick up a Squawk Box.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Never dealt with the Squawk Box guys but the owner of Goosegetter is tops IMO on customer service. Have been using one of the Goosegetters for 5 seasons now and have not had 1 issue with it;great built product.The owner is gonna work with me to build a custom ecaller this winter for us and tweak a couple of things to my liking....great customer service.

Alex


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I would go with the goose getter!!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I cannot speak for the goose getter but hunted over a squakbox a few times this spring and they are well put together, and the extension cord style speaker setup makes for quick, easy deployment.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't speak for the goose getter, but the squawk box is great. Hunted over them all last spring with 0 problems. Very light weight and compact. Runs all day off small vexlar battery. The 120v recepticle style plugs are the best, just used tan drop cords to spread out the speakers. You won't be disappointed if you go with it, I can't imagine using anything else.


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

This is definitely a NO brainer! Go with the squawk box. They sound great, are very portable and lightweight, and can run days on end without any attention. I own three and all have been very good to me! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

What are the outlet plugins on the squawk box for?


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

The speakers. The use outlet plugs rather than normal speaker connections.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

i would go with the squawk box i own one and like it alot. Easy light weight and the extension cord idea for the speakers is a great idea. we went ahead and just bough some cord have 100' feet of wire for each of the speakers. i was right in your boat but there both great systems and i dont think you could go wrong with either. only thing i would have done different is bought the speakers from goose getter since they have the poke in the ground stakes.


----------

